
How is software developed at Amazon? - zerogvt
http://highscalability.com/blog/2019/3/4/how-is-software-developed-at-amazon.html
======
bradknowles
Despite the title on the page, this article is actually about AWS, not Amazon.

It seems like a good article, other than the issue with the title.

